
Russia plans to ban nine VPNs within a month - saravana85
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3077124/russia-plans-to-ban-nine-vpns-within-a-month
======
tomglynch
How does a ban of a VPN work?

~~~
vectorEQ
likely an ip ban of all of their entry servers and/or perhaps dns sinkholing
of the domains connected to them (redirect dns queries to some government
owned block page). that way users cannot establish the initial vpn connection
to start their sessions. you could then proxy or use another vpn to get into
it but that would defeat the purpose, effectively removing the vpn service's
utility. its difficult to completely stop any connections to some point, but
it's fairly do-able in this way to make a service practically useless even if
it's still reachable in some ways.

